# African Cichlid Behavior



## firsttank (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 36 gallon tank, that is about 2 months old. I have 8 African Cichlids. All the fish have been quite active, with a strong appitite. For the past two days one of the fish has been hovering in one place in the upper third of the tank. If another fish comes near him/her it will chase it off. Also is not eating. Fish in question does have a yellow spot on the fin under body near back of the fish. The fish does not swim around except to chase away other fish. Can anyone offer an explanation.


----------



## zeus108 (May 1, 2010)

You need to try and look at the mouth and under the mouth and see if it looks like it is eating or constantly moving something around. This would be called tumbling and would be a great indicator that she is female and holding babies.


----------



## firsttank (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for your response, Zeus108. I have watched my fish. It seems like it keeps it,s mouth closed at all times. I have done some reading online prior to joining this forum, and with what I learned I was thinking the same. Would it be wise to move her to a breeding net to protect her and fry if she is brooding. And what should I watch for next. If I can get other members to respond to confirm explanation or offer a different one, I would really appreciate it


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The behavior is indicative of a holding female. Look for a bulge in her throat area. It may not be real obvious. What type of african cichlids are these?


----------



## firsttank (Oct 7, 2011)

It is an Acei cichlid. It is blueish gray with yellow fins. It's color is not as blue as it was before. Under it's mouth like under gills does look puffy. And it does seem to be chewing.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, then I'd say she's holding. I'm going to move this to the Malawi section.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

:dancing: 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## firsttank (Oct 7, 2011)

What will be the next thing to watch for. Assuming she is holding. How long will she hold them in her mouth. I have put her in a breeding net to separate her from the other fish. Please advise on the next step.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The average is 28 days. Time to start cycling the spare filter for the fry tank.

You don't have to put her in a breeder net...she will be very cramped. If you cycle the fry tank filter (by running it on the established tank alongside the existing filter) for 14 days and then move her and the filter to the new tank she can spit the babies in peace.


----------



## tile55 (Jul 11, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> The average is 28 days. Time to start cycling the spare filter for the fry tank.
> 
> You don't have to put her in a breeder net...she will be very cramped. If you cycle the fry tank filter (by running it on the established tank alongside the existing filter) for 14 days and then move her and the filter to the new tank she can spit the babies in peace.


+1


----------

